# Best Sprinkler Timer?



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

I just bought a new Melnor 4 Zone Timer to replace my Orbit Timer because the latter cannot program different zones individually. The Orbit goes sequentially from one valve/zone immediately to the next after the previous zone is done watering and all valves have to be on the same watering duration and frequency. The Melnor has more flexibility in that each zone/valve can be programmed with different start times, different run times and different frequencies (every hour/every day/every other day etc.). However, what I don't like about the Melnor is that, unlike the Orbit which can specify the specific watering times you want, you are limited to the ff. = every hour, every 2 - 4 -6 -8 - 12 hours, every day, every other day - 3 -4 - 5 - 6 -7 days. So if you want to water multiple times per day like during a reno, you're stuck to specific intervals as mentioned above instead of picking the exact times you want to water. I like the flexibility of being able to pick exact times during a reno because I don't need the sprinkler to run when the sun isn't up yet or when it has already set and the exact times I'd prefer the sprinkler to run don't always fit neatly into the fixed intervals with the Melnor. However, with the Orbit, you're stuck with 3 run times and all zones have to be on the same schedule and watering duration.

What I would like is complete control - each zone programmed individually and be able to specify the start times for each zone instead of fixed intervals. Does such a timer exist? I do like the manual watering of the Melnor as it's a simple turn of the dial, quick and easy. Turn clockwise to "manual" to turn on, turn back to "Timer" to switch back to automatic mode.

p.s. How do you insert a link and have text show up instead of the link? As you can see I tried it above with the Melnor and failed. lol I've seen it before but I just can't remember for the life of me.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

llO0DQLE said:


> p.s. How do you insert a link and have text show up instead of the link? As you can see I tried it above with the Melnor and failed. lol I've seen it before but I just can't remember for the life of me.


Pretty Links


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Awesome! Thanks Ware. I knew there was an = somewhere and I was playing around with it and just couldn't figure it out.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

I can set a different run time for each zone on my Orbit. I also like that the valves are independent of the unit. I accidentally left mine out below freezing and the four spigot splitter part failed and leaked. The valves still worked just fine so I bought a new brass four spigot splitter and run the valves off of that. Had the valves been integrated, I would have had to buy a whole new one.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

My Orbit timer looks like the one in the Dripworks link but with a different metal manifold. Valves are the same. Should be the same timer but I don't know why mine can't be programmed to have each valve with their own run times. Maybe it's a Canadian version and it just sucks.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Found a pic.



And my new Melnor:


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

Totally agree that they are far from perfect and definitely can be annoying. They also are pretty expensive for what they are, especially if you end up buying a bunch of hoses too. Honestly, I don't think I'd buy another one, any brand, if I could help it.

It's a bit more expensive, but rigging up a DIY spigot irrigation set up with valves and a real controller gives much better functionality and even wifi capability. The Orbit b hyve controller, for example, is $60 for 4 zone, $80 for 8 zones. Valves are like $10-$20 a piece. Some inexpensive piping, running some wire, and a couple pipe thread to hose thread adapters and you're in business: complete control of your sprinklers from your phone!


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Yeah but I want an in ground system in the future. Actually I have one but I'm not using it because it was installed by the previous homeowner and it was very poorly designed. No head to head coverage, mismatched heads, one head in the backyard is connected to the front lawn zone lol and there are a few leaking heads. It needs to be redone and I'm slowly wearing my wife out until she agrees to getting it done. I told her we're not finishing the basement until I get my irrigation system. What, you want to buy more furniture? Not until after I get my irrigation system. I think it's slowly working..


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

@llO0DQLE how much are you willing to invest? I bought a bunch of parts and orbit valves from Menards in clearance, built the manifold and a Rachio. Yep I have $200 in it, but works flawlessly


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

llO0DQLE said:


> Yeah but I want an in ground system in the future.


Perfect. Get the controller you want now and reuse the valves. Plus, it's an actual step towards your permanent irrigation. Just be like, "c'mon honey, but I've already got the controller..."


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

@STL so you're talking about an above ground irrigation system using my outdoor spigot, using an underground irrigation type controller and valves? I don't know much about irrigation systems. I've read through irrigationtutorials a few times but still feel like there's a lot I don't fully grasp. Not sure how to go about this. I already have a Rainbird controller as well for the current system I have but not using at the moment.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

llO0DQLE said:


> @STL so you're talking about an above ground irrigation system using my outdoor spigot, using an underground irrigation type controller and valves? I don't know much about irrigation systems. I've read through irrigationtutorials a few times but still feel like there's a lot I don't fully grasp. Not sure how to go about this. I already have a Rainbird controller as well for the current system I have but not using at the moment.


I think that is what he is saying. I just did this and the reason it gets more expensive is it is easy to add more to your wishlist! After having yet another hose end 4-way timer bite the dust, I decided to just use a manifold, a cheap controller, some poly pipe, and fittings. All in i think its a wash TBH, because decent hoses are much more expensive than poly pipe and the manifold + controller are only a little bit more expensive than the hose end timers. There was a fair learning curve.... reading @Eric's thread, trying to see what fittings he used... but for the added flexibility, I think its worth it.

Here is what I bought, if you care:
Manifold
Controller . Found an amazon warehouse deal (returned item) for $13. Will eventually upgrade to a Rachio or Rain Machine, but this is a good stopgap.
Poly Pipe


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

@llO0DQLE Yessir. You can make it as simple or complex as you'd like.

On the simpler side, you could just have the valve manifold right next to the spigot and run your hoses off of that with the better controller. You'll need pipe thread to hose thread adapters for connecting hoses. On the more complex side, you could run more pipe to other parts of your property.

I'm doing a similar set up for the time being with rain bird valves, blu lock pipe and fittings, mp rotators, and a wifi controller. I'll try to update my thread with the set up I'm using.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

@llO0DQLE Here's mine!


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks for the ideas guys. That's a neat set up Eric. I've heard of people doing this before but irrigation tutorials says not to do a whole system off of a spigot. I think it was something to do with water hammer if I recall. Also, if you're using irrigation heads instead of a hose end sprinkler, isn't it more of a pain to set up? But I guess if you're willing to put in the work to get the more even coverage...


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Check out opensprinker I love mine


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

llO0DQLE said:


> Thanks for the ideas guys. That's a neat set up Eric. I've heard of people doing this before but irrigation tutorials says not to do a whole system off of a spigot. I think it was something to do with water hammer if I recall. Also, if you're using irrigation heads instead of a hose end sprinkler, isn't it more of a pain to set up? But I guess if you're willing to put in the work to get the more even coverage...


Just to clarify, you don't have to do a whole irrigation system off of a spigot and could just use the valves and timer with hoses like in Eric's pic. It just gives you more options than the hose end for a controller, ability to add another valve, etc. for not a ton more money. I'm not sure how water hammer would be any worse with that than a hose end timer, but maybe. I don't recall reading that specifically in IT at least.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Yes I understand, that's why I was wondering if you guys are actually doing a whole system or maybe just a few sprinklers.

So I just put my Orbit timer on my backyard spigot and played with the functions again and realized that each zone can have separate run times. I think I knew this but just forgot and because of how all zones run sequentially, thought that each zone would have the same run time. So it looks like I didn't really need to buy the Melnor timer. I kinda like it though so maybe I'll just keep it. I could use one timer each for front and back anyway.

Since I only really needed the extra control with a reno, I think I'll stick with what I have for now since I don't have too many zones and I can just use my hose end sprinklers and my current timers and it will suffice with deep and infrequent watering around once every 7-10 days.

@Eric I tried finding your thread but couldn't. Can you link it please? Thanks.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

@llO0DQLE Here's my thread, work in process, probably won't get buried til next year, but as of now I intend to run the whole system of a hose spigot!

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1193


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

@Eric you forgot to link it lol


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

Fixed it


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

llO0DQLE said:


> Found a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> And my new Melnor:


If you can believe it, I have 2 of those 4 port Melnors hanging off my back yard spigot.

I installed a 3/4" full port ball valve, after realizing my nice quarter-turn frost-free valve was restricting my flow to 6.1GPM and 45 PSI.

The new valve flows 10.9GPM at 55PSI. Amazing! 
This let me finally get the volume of water for 1"-1.5" once a week that Ive been trying to get.

However, the Melnor timers drop this flow to 6.1GPM @ 50PSI per port.
Meaning, though, if I open them all up, I still get 10.9GPM total, but I can really only run 1, _maybe_2 sprinklers per port.

So, Im looking into next year building an above ground system using Orbit/Rainbird valves and a seperate controller, to hopefully be able to run 3 or more sprinklers per port.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

llO0DQLE said:


> Thanks for the ideas guys. That's a neat set up Eric. I've heard of people doing this before but irrigation tutorials says not to do a whole system off of a spigot. I think it was something to do with water hammer if I recall. Also, if you're using irrigation heads instead of a hose end sprinkler, isn't it more of a pain to set up? But I guess if you're willing to put in the work to get the more even coverage...


I am looking into my own DIY system. I'm interested in using spigots for now.
Early in the tutorial (of irrigationtutorials), he mentions severely limited water supply to the spigots; but later on, he mentions something more concerning:
He says that as extra water is forced through those pipes during the operation of the irrigation system, pin holes can be created in the pipes, which can lead to costly repairs. 
https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/irrigation-mainlines/
Towards the end of the page, under 'hose bibs and yard faucets'

Now I am rethinking this whole endeavor. It seems to me that, by this logic, none of us should be routinely running anything other than a garden hose from our spigots. :?


----------



## MckinneyLawn (Apr 20, 2018)

social port said:


> I am looking into my own DIY system. I'm interested in using spigots for now.
> Early in the tutorial (of irrigationtutorials), he mentions severely limited water supply to the spigots; but later on, he mentions something more concerning:
> He says that as extra water is forced through those pipes during the operation of the irrigation system, pin holes can be created in the pipes, which can lead to costly repairs.
> https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/irrigation-mainlines/
> Towards the end of the page, under 'hose bibs and yard faucets'


You can't "force" any more water to come out of a spigot than what already does when you turn it on. That is unless you put a suction pump after your spigot.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

MckinneyLawn said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking into my own DIY system. I'm interested in using spigots for now.
> ...


That makes sense.
But perhaps there is a poor choice of words on my part. I think that what he is getting at is that the pipes will be overused. Using a pipe that supplies water for the toilet, shower, etc as a source for an irrigation system stretches the pipe beyond its intended use. This added stress can lead to problems such as pin holes.


----------



## garrett (May 17, 2019)

social port said:


> llO0DQLE said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the ideas guys. That's a neat set up Eric. I've heard of people doing this before but irrigation tutorials says not to do a whole system off of a spigot. I think it was something to do with water hammer if I recall. Also, if you're using irrigation heads instead of a hose end sprinkler, isn't it more of a pain to set up? But I guess if you're willing to put in the work to get the more even coverage...
> ...


What's written in the article is absolutely true, I can confirm from my own experience. I've got a lot of headaches back in the day when I actually discovered those darn pin holes.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

garrett said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > llO0DQLE said:
> ...


I had forgotten about this issue. Meanwhile, I have been running sprinklers via spigots without a second thought.

Your post makes me think about pursuing an alternative, even though I am not ready to install an underground system.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

social port said:


> MckinneyLawn said:
> 
> 
> > You can't "force" any more water to come out of a spigot than what already does when you turn it on. That is unless you put a suction pump after your spigot.
> ...


My spigot has it's own pipe direct from the manifold (not sure if I'm using the right term). Would I still have this issue?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

llO0DQLE said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > MckinneyLawn said:
> ...


Perhaps, if it is tied directly to the main line, but really, I don't know for sure. I don't know (or remember) enough about irrigation design and piping to say. That is a project I need to revisit, as I'm planning to do an underground install one day. @garrett or others might know. ??


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Eric said:


> @llO0DQLE Here's mine!


What hose did you use in the above picture
Thanks


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Eric said:
> 
> 
> > @llO0DQLE Here's mine!
> ...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Eric you are back? How is the lawn looking?


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

g-man said:


> @Eric you are back? How is the lawn looking?


It's been awhile! I've slacked off hard this year, purchased a business in January and its taken a lot of my time so the yard has suffered a bit and frankly haven't had the time to dedicate to it. This spring/early summer it was looking great. I've let it go dormant this summer so its in limbo!

I haven't been on in quite sometime and thought I would lurk some tonight. May have a bigger project ahead of me, thinking of building a house this fall, and it'll be ready by spring, and found out I don't "have" to use sod so it has me thinking of doing a KBG lawn. Of course irrigation will be installed if I go this route!


----------

